# Xmas Break



## putz (6 Dec 2004)

When does recruiting shut down for Christmas?  How long?  (for medical and interview)


----------



## Bograt (6 Dec 2004)

It probably depends on the individual CFRC office. 

Mine is shutting down December 18- Jan 3rd.

Cheers,


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (6 Dec 2004)

Mine is shutting down December 18- Jan 3rd.

That's the dates for CFRC Ottawa as well I believe.


----------



## Inch (6 Dec 2004)

Most of the CF is stood down 18 Dec - 3 Jan.


----------



## CrimsonSeil (7 Dec 2004)

omg does that mean theres no testing until the CFRC open again? I hate waiting for all these tests =(


----------



## patt (7 Dec 2004)

Inch said:
			
		

> Most of the CF is stood down 18 Dec - 3 Jan.



i know in borden all the messes excpept for the Sgt and WO mess close the 18th


----------



## D-n-A (7 Dec 2004)

Seil said:
			
		

> omg does that mean theres no testing until the CFRC open again? I hate waiting for all these tests =(



If the Recruiting centre is closed, who's gonna do the tests....


Your have to wait untill the CFRC reopens.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (7 Dec 2004)

applications were to be handed in by NOV 26. and by December the 15th if the med and other such testing hasn't been completed yet they wont be looked at until january when all units come back from their stand down.


----------



## cathtaylor (12 Dec 2004)

Just got back from Borden....after finnishing at St.Jean so I'd thought I'd say hello to everyone! And should you have any questions about BMQ feel free to ask....

Catherine


----------



## Scott (12 Dec 2004)

Good to see you back Catherine, I assume all went well for you, hope you enjoyed it. Good luck.


----------



## cathtaylor (12 Dec 2004)

;DYes it went well! The best day of course is the grad parade.....A very proud moment. There were many memorable moments during those 10 weeks that's for sure. I'm glad to be home. Fortunately I won't be waiting too long for my trade course  (supply tech) I start my course on January 10th! 

Cath


----------



## aesop081 (12 Dec 2004)

Good luck in Borden.


----------



## cathtaylor (12 Dec 2004)

Yup things pretty well shuts down for X-mas on the 18th...I just got back from Borden and I was just there for 1 week after finnishing St.Jean, then they told me to take my annual leave until January 3rd. Hey I was'nt going to argue!!! LOL ;D


----------



## S McPhee (27 Feb 2006)

Do CF memebers get an x-mas break if it falls during MOC training?


----------



## Bograt (28 Feb 2006)

Usually courses give block leave.


----------



## S McPhee (1 Mar 2006)

So does that mean that the "block" or everyone in MOC training gets like 1-2 weeks off for the x-mas break (generally speaking)?


----------



## George Wallace (1 Mar 2006)

???

Have you read this whole thread?

Block Leave, is the period 'Blocked out' on the calendar.  Everyone in that Unit will go on Leave with the exception of the personnel who will be performing 'Duties'.  

I suppose you now want to know what 'Duties' are?

Duties are the duties that have to be maintained 24 (hours) and 7 (days) (a week) to maintain security of a Department of Defence facility.  They will usually entail a detail of people on a 24 hour shift.   In some cases people with 'Extra Duties' will do more than one day of 'Duties'.

Do I need to explain what 'Extra Duties' are?



Out of curiosity....why are you asking about Xmas Leave at this time?


----------



## S McPhee (1 Mar 2006)

Yes, I've read the whole thread and if explains what block leave is, then please show me how/where I missed this.

Why am I asking about x-mas now - I will be leaving my son (who I have joint custody of) and would like to have some kind of visualization as to when and how often I will get to see him. 

Make sense?


----------



## maniac779 (2 Apr 2006)

This may be a dumb question but when they do leave for say, xmas, does taking "block leave" eat up annual leave?


----------



## George Wallace (2 Apr 2006)

Yes, Block Leave uses Annual Leave Days.  When you are on Block Lve in the Summer and at Christmas, you require Annual Lve.  You will usually have a Holiday Lve Day or two in there as well.  You may be lucky and have Short Lve granted by the Bde Comd at Christmas, and perhaps a day of Special Lve Granted by your CO.


----------



## Inch (2 Apr 2006)

Depending on your unit, Xmas leave is usually a really good deal. This past year I had 31 days off and all it cost me was 13 days annual!


----------

